# Amp cuts out



## noodler (Jul 24, 2010)

so i have a 1000 watt amp. it works awesome when it does work. the problem is it randomly cuts off and on. i discovered by wiggling the rca cables makes it kick back on an they have to stay a certain way to continue working properly. i tried a diff set of rca cables an still have the same issue....anyone know what it could be?????


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: amp cuts out*

your power wire should be at least 4 gauge attached to the battery with an AGU or ANL fuse hold and 60 amp fuse. The ground wire should be 4 gauge at least and be grounded to bare metal within 3 feet of the amplifier, give or take a foot. the remote wire should be coming from your after market head unit on the blue/white wire. By no mean should you attach to your fuse box, unless you like vehicle fires. If your subwoofers are dual 4 ohm voice coils and you have them running + to + to + to + and from the amp - to - to - to -, then your amp is looking at a 1 ohm load which is unstable for your amplifier, you should run each subwoofer at 8 ohm, then bridged they will be a 4 ohm load which is more nominal for your set up.


----------



## noodler (Jul 24, 2010)

so your saying that the rca cables have nothing to do with it cutting out even though i have to wiggle them an keep them in a certain spot?


----------



## bwolfje (Jul 26, 2010)

not at all 

most likely its your ground wire

i think its the - cable 

with mine it was the same thing wasnt connected to the car properly so it was loose and sometimes lost connection 

so all together: check how the minus cable is connected (black cable) make sure it has good contact (not to any paint or things)


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

the rca's use the amp ground to ground down to itself. If it is, the amp's rca connection inside is bad, and you can use a high temp silicon to hold it in place. If you have apready replaced the rcas and STILL have the same problem, it is either internal, or something else, make sense?


----------

